# Salzburg before Christmas.



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Salzburg is a city in Western Austria, the fourth largest city in Austria after Vienna, the Central historical part of Salzburg, a UNESCO world heritage site.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

Salzburg has always been on my list of places I wish to visit.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

I do not advise to visit Salzburg in July-August when everywhere you can see tourists from America Japan China Russia.


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow! :drool:
Another great trip! :cheers:
Great pictures! :cheers:


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Salzburg is a fantastic city, remembered dropping coffee, marzipan candies and a magic atmosphere.


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

Salzburg is my favorite city in Europe and its Cathedral is the ultimate Baroque treasure IMHO.

Nice photos.


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

ardues said:


> I do not advise to visit Salzburg in July-August when everywhere you can see tourists from America Japan China Russia.


Hey, I am (was when I was there) an "American tourist"! But I did go in January. I have never gone to Europe in summer.


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

ardues said:


> Salzburg is a fantastic city, remembered dropping coffee, marzipan candies and a magic atmosphere.


Sachertorte:










...on Mozartplatz.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------

